# led light for ada 45P ( 45 cm ) and no CO2



## Al404 (13 Sep 2015)

I'm looking for a led light for a new tank i would like to set up, an ada 45p that is 45cm wide

i'm considering a 12W dennerle led but is kind of pricy and maybe too much light

i also saw this lam on amazon de, i don't speak german and i'm not sure if is good
*Hi-Lumen LED **Aquarien-Aufsatzleuchte*

what else can i consider?


----------



## parotet (14 Sep 2015)

Hi Al404

you can try the Flexi-M, medium light but very nice and tidy... But maybe too expensive.
Then you have the cheapest option I know which is the Blau Aquaristic Nano Led, about 40 euros and comes with two dimmeable channels. It delivers medium light and the corners would be a bit shaded. If you don't mind it's ok, but if you want a uniform light you would need two of them.
You can also try the knock-off version of Ada AquaSky called Chihiros AquaSky, very similar in output but much less expensive. If you buy it directly to China it is really cheap compared to the original one but might be over 100 euros.

The conclusion is that there are no good and cheap LED lights, unless you want low light. If you want to be in the medium range go for classic 9-11-13-18w compact lights, they cost a fraction and work very well. The consumption is not that different for such a small tank

Jordi


----------



## parotet (14 Sep 2015)

Sorry, I didn't noticed your tank will not be CO2 enriched. Therefore the german light you want is fine. It is very probably in the low light range but you don't want much more light if you don't want to have problems with algae. Forget about Chihiros... too much light. Flexi-m and Blau would work

Jordi


----------



## zozo (14 Sep 2015)

The light you found on amazone is branded "Beamswork - Hi-Lumen 90"  Can't find a beamswork homepage but there are also UK sellers. The HI-Lumen series seems to be older generation.

It's not the tanks width you need to take in consideration but the tanks hight and the hight of the lights above that. Next to what plants are you planning to grow under it.
I looked a bit arround but 'hi-lumen' don't realy elaborate on how many it is. Also found a extended disussion and review of an also older generation beamswork at plantedtank dot net, maybe you should read this.. 

Led industry is developing so fast that you can't realy review them properly and the end propbably still isn't in sight. Newer genaration leds double their strenght in less then 3 months. the setup you're looking at is older generation so as Jordi says probably at the low side. For what i found out with my DIY setups till now is 600 to 1500 lumens is low for a 30cm high tank, 8000k stem plants tend to stretch. Starting from 2000 lumen and up you get in the high light range and 10000k all stays more compact. 

Listen to the Scapefu potcast about light.. It's very informative about lumens and color and how certain plant types plants behave under it..
http://scapefu.com/podcast-2/


----------



## Al404 (14 Sep 2015)

Hi thanks for replay

I'm not sure which kind of plants i'm going to insert into my tank but i would choose plants that don't require too much light and no CO2
tank is 30cm height but soil would be about 3cm in front and higher in the back i guess about 10cm

i can't find Flexi-M medium but just the mini one, that is about 9w not sure if does enough light for the tank, is about 60€ and would be ok
I'm just afraid is too small

I also saw the Blau Aquaristic Nano Led but has to sit on a side and in fixed position

I also may move to a dennerle / sylvania 12w or 15w and cover some LED with white tape is about 100€ but is seem newer technology

I'm not going on bulb / PL because i can get the lamp for much less but laps are more expensive, need to be change often


----------

